
Signs point to Apple abandoning OS X branding in favor of “MacOS” - OberstKrueger
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/04/signs-point-to-apple-abandoning-os-x-branding-in-favor-of-macos/
======
dv_dt
So soon we might be able to say MacOS goes to 11?

